# Miller's Pond, CT



## Greg (May 12, 2009)

Supposed to be uber techy:





I gotta wrap my head around riding skinnies.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

Uber gnar!



Greg said:


> I gotta wrap my head around riding skinnies.



I hear ya on the skinnies.  I barely have enough balance to ride most bridges, let alone skinnies.  Heck sometimes I don't have enough balance to even stay on the single track. 

I gotta stoop being a wuss and just try some...


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I gotta stoop being a wuss and just try some...



Termite skinny over at Stone Road. Perfect to practice on.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

One of these days I need to do a 'sessioning' ride.  Where I don't plan on putting in many miles, but instead session on some of the obstacles over there.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

Apparently trail braiding is a problem up there:

http://www.crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=9151


			
				bikerag on crankfire said:
			
		

> We have been spending lots of time blocking trail braids. Im not sure where these braids are coming from, I rarely see anyone ride there.
> 
> Millers is technical and will stay that way. If you dont like technical trails, please please please just ride somewhere else. Braiding / re-routing will not be tolerated, its the principal of the matter at the very least.
> 
> Maybe posting this is pointless, broken record for sure, but at least I tried.


----------



## sLoPeS (May 12, 2009)

Millers Pond is a really cool place.  You can tell right away that there has been a lot of work put into the trails there . :beer:  I did a solo ride there last year (around this time actually) and once i found the main singletrack it was goooood.  very very techy, and non-stop techy too.  so as soon as you finish a skinny you have a rock garden or slick rock or something else right in front of you.  there isnt too much elevation gain, but you are working the whole time (mind and body).  the trail builders took advantage of a lot of cool terrain features in there.  you really do hit everything.  once you start linking things, its a really cool ride.  you can also take a dip too.  so on a hot day thats a good place to ride.  i also road some of the new section of trail there.  very fun also, not as techy but has its features for sure.  i think most of that is complete now so there is more to ride there.  you can also go across the street for more miles (and a lot more elevation gain/loss) if u want to.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 12, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> Millers Pond is a really cool place. You can tell right away that there has been a lot of work put into the trails there . :beer: I did a solo ride there last year (around this time actually) and once i found the main singletrack it was goooood. very very techy, and non-stop techy too. so as soon as you finish a skinny you have a rock garden or slick rock or something else right in front of you. there isnt too much elevation gain, but you are working the whole time (mind and body). the trail builders took advantage of a lot of cool terrain features in there. you really do hit everything. once you start linking things, its a really cool ride. you can also take a dip too. so on a hot day thats a good place to ride. i also road some of the new section of trail there. very fun also, not as techy but has its features for sure. i think most of that is complete now so there is more to ride there. you can also go across the street for more miles (and a lot more elevation gain/loss) if u want to.


 Looks nice.


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> once you start linking things, its a really cool ride.



I can totally see this. I suspect you need to spend some time there to link everything smoothly.


----------



## sLoPeS (May 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> I suspect you need to spend some time there to link everything smoothly.



exactly.  i think u'll like it.  its totally different than Nass or WH Rez.  much more concentration and focus is required.  just go there when you are in prime riding shape.  you really gotta "dance" at Millers if you wanna get the most out of the loop(s).  Throw on some Marley and jam out!

im thinking by next week i should be back on the bike if anyone wants to ride.  been taking it easy with this shoulder injury, but swinging the golf club lately has it feeling better.  we'll see...


----------



## MR. evil (May 12, 2009)

when are we going?


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> when are we going?



Judging by this...



sLoPeS said:


> just go there when you are in prime riding shape.  you really gotta "dance" at Millers if you wanna get the most out of the loop(s).



... a couple of years...


----------



## sLoPeS (May 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Judging by this...
> 
> 
> 
> ... a couple of years...



haha....you should totally go check it out man.  just my 2 cents of the place...


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

I definitely want to check it out.  Not sure how much riding I'll actually get done.  I'll be sure to get in plenty of falling and walking though.


----------



## sLoPeS (May 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I definitely want to check it out.  Not sure how much riding I'll actually get done.  I'll be sure to get in plenty of falling and walking though.



pictures and videos please.


----------



## TheBEast (May 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> I gotta wrap my head around riding skinnies.



The best is when those skinnies are over a rock garden!!  NO FALL!  I myself am not very good at them either, but that's really just a function of a bike that needs to be replaced, therefore I don't get out all that much....


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

If only skinnies were wider, then I'd ride them more. :dunce:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> If only skinnies were wider, then I'd ride them more. :dunce:


 +1


----------



## gorgonzola (May 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> If only skinnies were wider, then I'd ride them more. :dunce:



story of my love life


----------



## MR. evil (May 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I definitely want to check it out.  Not sure how much riding I'll actually get done.  I'll be sure to get in plenty of falling and walking though.



We should go soon, see how bad we suck and them go back later in the year to see if we suck any less.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> We should go soon, see how bad we suck and them go back later in the year to see if we suck any less.



That's an interesting idea, I might be game.


----------

